# Best Butter Board??



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

Which board is currently the softest out there??


----------



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

i can just speculate about it : capita horrorscope must be one of the softest boards. good for buttering and jibbing. skate bananas are also ok.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

ride kink, WWW, rome artifact, bataleon airobic


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Signal park rocker, period.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe park rocker, but I don't recommend it. Far too easy to flip it with all that rocker. Your best bets are going to be the SubZero, Airobic, and Draft. I think the Draft is the funnest of the three.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Maybe park rocker, but I don't recommend it. Far too easy to flip it with all that rocker. Your best bets are going to be the SubZero, Airobic, and Draft. I think the Draft is the funnest of the three.


Definitely better choices, but he asked for the softest and the park rocker is it. I don't think there is a softer board out there.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 for the subzero, i rode the draft and i hated it, i would demo one before you buy it.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Id have to say the Horrorscope FK is a good one for it... but its already been said on this thread.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Definitely better choices, but he asked for the softest and the park rocker is it. I don't think there is a softer board out there.


My SubPop was softer. Yes I rode both.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Park rocker isn't as soft as people think it's just got a 45 degree angle at the nose and tail. Now my .02 cents 210 Radd Air Tanker.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I had the first years Capita Horrorcope FK which was really soft, but to be honest....and this i just my opinion....The Gnu Park pickle is SO MUCH easier to butter on. 

First, its got a more rockered shape than the Horrorscope. Second, the pickle is stiffer and seems to me to washout alot less easily.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitro Subzero/subpop.

Its so soft, even my wife can press it.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

artifact rocker
itll butter any muffin haha


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

IMO, a board that is TOO buttery can be harder to press, because its more likely to wash out. i however, have ridden the original rome artifact 1985 (the one with "bent over babes" on the bottom) and it was pretty soft, and buttered like a dream. take a look at the capita stairmaster too. that thing rips


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Never Summer Evo is fairly flexible, no? I remember seeing a video of what looked to be a 130 pound kid buttering the shit out of it.


----------

